# Chamber works using uncommon or unique ensembles



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I enjoy the more typical ensembles, but what I really love are pieces that use uncommon or unheard assortments of instruments. Since I am Frex2098, obviously I'm going to mention Morton Feldman, because most of his works use strange ensembles, for example, For Philip Guston is scored for three players on piano/celesta, flute/alto flute, and glockenspiel/vibraphone/marimba/chimes. Another good example is Messiaen's Quatuor pour la fin du temps, but that may even be slightly too normal.

I would guess that most strange ensembles would be modern music, which I don't have a problem with! 

I need to know more works and more composers who use strange chamber ensembles though, because that is certainly my favorite style of classical music.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

There are a few from Mozart - the "Adagio and Rondo for Glass Harmonica, Flute, Oboe, Viola, and Cello in C minor, K.617" and of course the "Quintet for Piano and Wind in E flat major, K452" (a work that inspired the young Beethoven to write his "Quintet in E flat major for piano and wind, Op. 16"). I suppose Bartok started the major trend that grew in the 20th Century to explore new combinations of instruments with works like his Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion? And from the time the likes of Boulez were active the unusual combination had become a major feature in many composers' work.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> There are a few from Mozart - the "Adagio and Rondo for Glass Harmonica, Flute, Oboe, Viola, and Cello in C minor, K.617" and of course the "Quintet for Piano and Wind in E flat major, K452" (a work that inspired the young Beethoven to write his "Quintet in E flat major for piano and wind, Op. 16"). I suppose Bartok started the major trend that grew in the 20th Century to explore new combinations of instruments with works like his Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion? And from the time the likes of Boulez were active the unusual combination had become a major feature in many composers' work.


Thanks! The Mozart seems very interesting. Now that I'm looking into it, it seems like he has several works for interesting ensembles, such as a trio for piano, clarinet, and viola, a quintet for piano, oboe, clarinet, horn, and bassoon, etc. I'll have to see if they resonate with me, because some of his works don't really hit the mark for me.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet

Debussy: Sonata for flute, viola and harp

Between Op. 11 and Op. 20, Beethoven created four chamber works including winds: clarinet trio, quintet for piano and winds, horn sonata and a septet for strings and winds. I have read that the latter was the most popular of his works during his lifetime.

Schubert was inspired by the Beethoven septet to compose his own octet - one of his gratest masterpieces.

Hindemith matched Messiaen with a clarinet quartet as well several other works featuring the clarinet.

The Mozart trio is known as the Kegelstatt Trio. Legend has it that Mozart composed it while enjoying an afternoon playing skittles.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2018)

One of the first things that comes to mind is _Little Fix_ by Kurtag, for piccolo, trombone and guitar:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2018)

Very unusual instruments in this chamber piece, but one of the most compelling pieces of music I have ever heard:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

.....never mind.....


----------



## qualitywaffles (Apr 16, 2018)

One of the stranger ensembles I've come across is for _Valeria_ by Toru Takemitsu, which calls for two piccolos, violin, cello, guitar, and electric organ. Novelty aside, the music is actually quite compelling.


----------

